
Stanford and MIT - mayanknaik
For undergrad CS, any thoughts on which one to choose?
======
oldmancoyote
The weather at Stanford is _much_ nicer. You will make many valuable contacts
with Silicon Valley actors and future tech star students at Stanford.

You can get a reasonably well rounded education while in an engineering track
at Stanford. I don't know about MIT. That is not its reputation, though.

~~~
mayanknaik
Awesome thanks.

------
wizzerking
If you believe the hype MIT will provide you more opportunities. You can still
get a job in Silicon Valley, although Boston, and Texas are equally active.
Silicon Valley is very very expensive place to live

